# Escambia and White river Cats



## CatHunter

My old fishing buddy called me and said he wanted to finally get him a big catfish so I said lets go.

I told him I was just going to use one rod and let him do all the fishing. First spot BAM! A monster Flathead with in 10 min of setting up, well unfortunately he was not ready for what the fish had to offer, he put to much pressure on the fish letting it brake the leader. 

10 minutes later BAM!! Another monster Flathead! Took all of 30 seconds to strip several yards of drag from his reel taking him right into the fallen trees. Fish gone...A third fish broke the rod before it could be taken from the holder. In less then a month I have had two rods broken before they could be removed from the rod holders. Time for upgrades

After about 2 hours of this spot and 3 small flatheads under 12lbs we headed north to another favorite spot of mine. Took all of 10 minutes and BAM!! Big flathead! This time its on my rod, after a good battle she hit the deck. 26.6lbs not a giant but a good fish, after a few pictures we turned it loose. This spot only gave us one more small flathead then we moved on.

We ran all the way north until we got back on to Escambia and started fishing the fork where nice blues lurk and some decant flatheads. About 20 minutes went by before we got our first flathead another dink, then another dink, then BAM!! my buddy's rod about rips from the holder and line sizzles down river "ITS A BLUE" I yell! And sure enough its his new PB catfish 33.4lb Bluecat to end the night with. All in all he had a blast with a night of none stop catfish action and a mess of fish to take back to his family.

Normally I would have sent this big blue back but it was his new PB catfish ever and I think he deserved that fish after his night.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Sounds like a blast. I cant wait to see the pics. Wake your ass up!! You cant tell a great story like that and hold out on the pics. Thats just plain wrong! LoL. Thanks for the report, CH. O*D*W


----------



## CatHunter

I was pretty tired we fished from Dark till about 4am. After dropping my buddy off & cleaning the boat and a shower I didn't get to bed until after 7am. Up by 9am for Saturday morning chores around the house.

Them Flatheads are so much tougher then the big blues, after a quick down the river dash they seem to give up fairly quick where as them big flathead just bulldog it under the boat.

The 26lb Flathead fought many times harder then the big blue hands down, I will say the blue did about brake the ugly stick from the rod holder like a fish did a hour before that. . We have had two rods snapped before we got them out of the rod holder in less than a month, I cant be having that I will never know how big those fish was and it drives me crazy. Time for some upgrades.


----------



## FishWalton

A good night with a good catch and great photos. You need to come over here and fish the Choctawhatchee and show us how it's done. The county has put in some good camping sites at a couple of landings and working on more.


----------



## HEIST

What pound test do you use on those reels? Ive got to start out with some cheaper reels for now until I can afford some better equipment. Hopefully I will see yall on Escambia, as soon as I get my motor running alittle smoother...


----------



## jcoss15

White river, is that a run off escambia?


----------



## CatHunter

jcoss15 said:


> White river, is that a run off escambia?



Yes, its my favorite stretch of escambia river


----------



## weedline

never seen 1 uglystick break way down much less 2 ever try a light action solid glass blank something like a 3/0 they are hard to find but are close to bulletproof a similar action rod just a bit shorter never flathead fished so u may need that extra foot on the rod i wouldnt know 
hey i love your posts its nice to read about a fishing that i have never done and on top of that sounds very challenging i have caught everything in the gulf outside of a swordfish and bluefin tuna and that has become more of a job now than real fun i will have to give this a try sometime maybe it could put some fun back


----------



## CatHunter

weedline said:


> never seen 1 uglystick break way down much less 2 ever try a light action solid glass blank something like a 3/0 they are hard to find but are close to bulletproof a similar action rod just a bit shorter never flathead fished so u may need that extra foot on the rod i wouldnt know
> hey i love your posts its nice to read about a fishing that i have never done and on top of that sounds very challenging i have caught everything in the gulf outside of a swordfish and bluefin tuna and that has become more of a job now than real fun i will have to give this a try sometime *maybe it could put some fun back*


I use solid rods for off shore fishing, they are great. Cat-fishing has definitely put the fun back into fishing for me.


----------



## jayhoward

if you dont mind me asking what do yal use for bait? id like to give it a try sometime


----------



## katfishking

*catfish*

NIce pics. Do you ever take someone with you that ask if they can go? If yes, I would love to go catfishing, and I'll pay for everything. I can go anytime. I have my own reels and tackle. Just to let you know I'm a female so as not to cause any problems. Thanks


----------



## CatHunter

katfishking said:


> NIce pics. Do you ever take someone with you that ask if they can go? If yes, I would love to go catfishing, and I'll pay for everything. I can go anytime. I have my own reels and tackle. Just to let you know I'm a female so as not to cause any problems. Thanks


Actually I cant take any one fishing for money until I'm fully licesed and insured. Just to be safe and legal.

But we did get a few more last night. It was pretty slow for some reason. We got two fish 11lbs and 27lbs and lost one other and that was it no more bites nothing.

I have got to get another camera this phone photoing is terrible my battery died on me right after the big fish.


----------



## CatHunter

jayhoward said:


> if you dont mind me asking what do yal use for bait? id like to give it a try sometime


I always use either bullheads or sunfish


----------



## katfishking

Okay, Thank you for your response. I didn't know that. I have been fishing the Escambia and Tensaw all my life, but never had the big ones you get. Was just wanting some expierence by someone that knows catfishing. Thank you anyways.


----------



## katfishking

*Thanks anyways*

I did not know that, I was just wanting to catfish with someone with lots more expeirence than myself. I have fished the Escambia and Tensaw all my life, but just can't get the big ones, Thanks for the response!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Once again a great report, with nonstop action... Your hell on them catfish:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2

*Catfish*

A good report.

I use a solid glass 'pool stick' rod for those big cats. If I have one break one of these rods, my hat's off to it. I didn't want it in the first place. 

A big one will literally wreck the inside of your boat. C2


----------



## CatHunter

I just went about got 3 more catfish ugly sticks, they seem to work the best for me. They also glow in the dark under a red head light which I love. They Also have a fast tip that allows me to see gentle strikes and my baits movements. They are also $30 bucks. If I can get two years out of it I'm satisfied.


----------



## jcoss15

CatHunter said:


> I just went about got 3 more catfish ugly sticks, they seem to work the best for me. They also glow in the dark under a red head light which I love. They Also have a fast tip that allows me to see gentle strikes and my baits movements. They are also $30 bucks. If I can get two years out of it I'm satisfied.


I love cheap rods...as long as it's got a fast tip and a little backbone I'm good.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I got an ugly stik catfish rod, but it's not my fav. I mostly use it for channels. I like a little more back bone for flats, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## OB One

CatHunter said:


> I just went about got 3 more catfish ugly sticks, they seem to work the best for me. They also glow in the dark under a red head light which I love. They Also have a fast tip that allows me to see gentle strikes and my baits movements. They are also $30 bucks. If I can get two years out of it I'm satisfied.


Which rods did you get. I see there are several different versions available. Which one has the fast tip? 

Thanks
OB


----------



## CatHunter

OB One said:


> Which rods did you get. I see there are several different versions available. Which one has the fast tip?
> 
> Thanks
> OB



Its the white rods


----------



## skiff89_jr

They also make a Ugly Stik striper rod that is almost identical to the catfish rod, but it's just a tad bit more flexible and the tip is just a little lighter.


----------



## jakec

i love ugly sticks man theyre badass. thats a big fish that musta hit like a freight train to break them before you can even grab them. nice.


----------



## CatHunter

The Glow guides are awesome, you have to charge them up with a bright light first.


----------



## OB One

CatHunter said:


> Its the white rods


Thanks. So when are we going ? I'm going to give it a try tomorrow evening, at last. Wanna go with me?

OB


----------

